# Ferry Tickets - Carlos ex adj to Lidl



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Carlos has now moved just down the road from his previous place adj to Lidl.

The web address and map can be found at:
http://www.viajesnormandie.net/situacion-agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm

Sat Nav is 36º 10' 45 N, 5º 26' 28 W

Very easy to find and usually ok to park even the largest m/h.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Again useful post BUT he has been there for almost a year..  

We never had to find the old place, this position is so easy for any to find.. What could be simpler, look for McDonalds and Lidl.. "Bingo!"

Will be there again Jan 2014 - cant wait..


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

tonka said:


> Will be there again Jan 2014 - cant wait..


Hi Tonka,

When I got back end of June, Lidl's had signs up and no motorhomes were parked there. I think it said something like ' no overnight parking except with authorisation' so maybe you just have to pop in and ask.

Surprised if they have stopped overnight parking looking at the alcohol ladened motorhomes that leave there each day bound for Morocco :lol:

Hope you have another great adventure down there, I loved it and will return one day.

Jed


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

jedi said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Will be there again Jan 2014 - cant wait..
> ...


See Andrewandshirley other post..
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-149618.html

They have now set up a dedicated parking area...
I am off back there in Jan 2014, meeting some of the group I went with in 2013 and there are also first timers who are meeting up to go over at the same time....


----------

